# Anyone know of good puppy training classes in edinburgh or west lothian area?



## lucy963 (Sep 20, 2008)

Hi was just wondering if anyone can recommend a good training class for my puppy. I would want one that uses kind methods. I think my training is going well but would like to take her to classes anyway.


----------



## Fyfer (Jan 23, 2010)

There's an APDT trainer in Airdrie I've been to and will be doing advanced classes. Pet Behaviour Scotland.

She's the ONLY trainer I've worked with who professes to and ACTUALLY DOES use only positive method. (Those other trainers have not been in your area, though.)

She said she had someone who'd been referred to her for the same reason I'm going back -- that she truthfully says she uses only positive methods. Be careful with other classes, and try before you buy (go for a session without your pup).

Check out the APDT website:
Local Dog Trainers in Scotland - Edinburgh UK
Local Dog Trainers in Scotland - West Lothian UK


----------



## lucy963 (Sep 20, 2008)

Thanks I have heard there is one at corstorphine and Winchburgh but I dont know if they are any good. I might phone them and find out what training methods they use. I was at one years ago and our dog we had at the time used to growl but it was in a playful way and he growled at the trainer and she really shook him about so we just walked out and never went back. He would never have went for anyone or anything like that he was a big loving dog. For my puppy treats and a minute time out when she is bad seems to be working well so dont want some trainer messing up my hard work. She is still nervous when she meets people for the first time but I have been taking her places where she can meet lots of people. She has loads of puppy friends and adult dog friends too at the parks I take her so she loves other dogs and loves to play with them.


----------



## lucysnewmum (Feb 25, 2010)

one of the ADTB trainers covers east lothian....
i dont know her personally but the organisation promotes kind, motivational training. here's the link to her website. she has been with the ADTB much longer than me and may know someone nearer to you!

East Lothian Dog Training Club - Home


----------



## lucy963 (Sep 20, 2008)

Thanks for the links I will email these trainers to see if there is one nearer me. I am in the outskirts of edinburgh and not got a car so will be using buses to get there.


----------



## rbeach (Jun 4, 2012)

There's a really good trainer in the Polbeth area who covers West Lothian and is apdt approved. She does classes and individual training sessions plus puppy counselling and advice. He website is Karen's D.O.G.S - Dog Obedience & Guidance Sessions


----------



## speug (Nov 1, 2011)

haven't used her myself but I've only heard good things about lynn-the-dog-lady.co.uk

the other one I've heard good things about is Darcregan Dobermanns and Dog Training - someone from my vets suggested them when I was looking for classes - the website is a bit out of date though and I didn't go in the end.

just be careful about some clubs and check them out carefully before you sign up to anything - I've heard some shocking things about some clubs and trainers round Edinburgh/Lothians and been recommended to stay well clear.

The clubs and classes I know most about and could give personal feedback on are all based in East Lothian, so not much use to you I'm afraid (but very good anyway).


----------



## clairesdogs (Aug 10, 2011)

Have a look at Joanne Drysdale, A fab trainer and behaviourist!

Edinburgh Dog Behaviour and Training - Joanne Drysdale BSc - Dog Behaviourist - Homepage

She uses only kind, positive methods  By looks of it she has a puppy class starting next week


----------



## fortunesfool (Feb 11, 2012)

I went to a try before you buy session with action4dogs which I think is on the ADPT website, guys name is Max.

Class is out of town in North Middleton, it was a small class, with 5 dogs in a large church hall. Having been to a different class with less than positive results it was nice too see that it was a much more chilled class. The door is left open and everyone is encouraged to do whatever their dog needs either wander round if they need to or take the dogs outside if they get stress/over excited/bored. Training certainly seems to be on a positive basis. Also lots of variety with games and not just heel work (again experience based on a previous class).

Before the class we exchanged lots of e-mails about Bodhi's behaviour(and mine!) and he even started to provide some guidance on how we should be approaching it. He was also more than happy for me to sit in on a class without the pup.

The one down side is that I think he is exceptionally busy. I was looking for some 1 to 1 time and have had to wait about 4 weeks but luckily I wasn't looking at any major behavioural problems that needed urgent attention.

I'm also looking at Joanna Drysdale as she does a socialisation class, just need to find the time in between walks to fill out a very extensive questionnaire she asks you to fill in!!!


----------



## smokeybear (Oct 19, 2011)

The best way to determine whether or not a class will suit you is to go and sit and watch (without a dog). Any trainer that will not permit you to do this automatically filters themselves out. 

Remember though, it is impossible to train any living being with some sort of punishment, put what you are looking for is the use of NEGATIVE punishment.


----------

